# Would be better if there were there trills in the audio on this program



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

http://musescore.com/user/24280/scores/117127

Here is another one. I am more proud of this one now that I see it written. Composed at the piano.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Additionally, there is supposed to be a trill in the bouncy rehash of the first time with the main theme. More would have been notated were it actually worth it with the audio. Various markings that could add to the audio, I am not sure about.


----------



## aszkid (May 12, 2013)

The Nightly builds of Musescore have now the possibility of adding trills 

http://prereleases.musescore.org/linux/nightly/
http://prereleases.musescore.org/windows/nightly/
http://prereleases.musescore.org/macosx/nightly/

Beware; they usually crash if you do 'tricky things', and it has bugs all around... but it has many new great features. And a decent default sound font!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Musescore is very limited software: to render your trills -- or any other ornaments for which there are symbols -- you will have to write them out if you want to hear them.

The program is also the nickel-dime you to death of softwares, i.e. here is the free, here is the more advanced, for so much per annum. If you saved up, a basic package of a more advanced software would do as much or more as musescore's 'advanced,' and cost you less.

Don't have the lump sum? Pay per month, pay more for less.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I like this one even better.

The tune really gets under my skin.

Seeing the score, I can appreciate the move to B flat which I like the way it comes out of the earlier phrase.

I am not however totally convinced by the integration of the 'jazz-sounding' harmonies at the end. While they don't totally follow from what comes before, there is nothing wrong with that, but the way the original tune with similar to the original harmonisation returns straight afterwards as if nothing had happened at the end doesn't entirely convince me like I said.


----------

